# is this light any good



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

my cousin told me when u used to grow he used a light from an iguana tank and it worked pretty good. i was wondering if thats anygood for veging and flowering?


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 18, 2008)

eh...you'd have to get the specific color spectrum...wattage and lumens put out by that specific "iguana tank light".

usually people use a MH light (metal halide) for the vegetative state, and an HPS light (high pressure sodium) for the flowering state.

really it's up to you..you can grow on cfl's or an improper grow light and have a successful harvest, but the yeild will vary depending upon your lights and space.

what you pay for and what you use will really come down to what your plants will do and yield. personally i would wait till i could afford a good grow light or at least use CFL's. 

good luck.


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

im trying to keep it as stealthy as possible. i dont want huge ballasts and stuff laying around i plan on having a VERY small grow space but large enough for 1 or 2 plants. i figure if i can find a nice warm lighting fixture that i can mount to a small sheet of ply wood for vegging and a high powered heat light to do the same with for flowering ill be ok.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 18, 2008)

People use all sorts of different lights on top of iguana tanks. iguanas need heat and some form of uvb lighting so they can break down calcium. ideally they should have a full spectrum fluorescent and some other form of heat bulb (like a no light ceramic) but due to the cost a lot of people just use some cheap bulb that puts off heat, and lights up the cage. You would really need to post more information on the size type and spectrum of what you have, if possible, for anyone to give you a definitive answer. hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 18, 2008)

well....look into some CFL's to equal about 50 watts per sq ft and get some color led lights to put out the proper spectrum for the stage that your plant is in. just make sure you have a reflector to direct light.


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks ill see if i cant get some info on what i am looking at


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

well these are the 2 im considering


the first one is a heat emiter light 

and the second one is a daylight simulator halogen bulb

i was looking at some other ones too mainly compact flourecent heat and light bulbs that i can mount on the roof of my grow space


----------



## Rogue (Nov 18, 2008)

warzone said:
			
		

> well these are the 2 im considering
> 
> 
> the first one is a heat emiter light
> ...



Neither will do much for MJ.

Checkout this sticky. It will answer a bizillion questions you are having.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1968


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

im on a very tight budget right now so i cant spare to much money. im not looking for a gigantic harvest just a small plant with a decent amount of buds on it for one person ya know. i dont sell because im not dumb and dont wanna goto prison again for another year because no amount of munchies can make me WABNNA eat that food everyday lol its seriously SOOOO nasty specialy the chilli *barfs*.  i just want enough for me for a little while to take care of my migranes  and manage my back pains. and give me some focus for my graphics   thanks for the advice sofar though guys i deeply appreciate it


----------



## 84VW (Nov 18, 2008)

if your looking for cheap and a decent yield look up the $20 hps light... what kind of area(size) are you growing in?


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Nov 18, 2008)

Try this: Grow one plant with a 250 watt CFL light in a waterfarm.

Get one cool cfl and one warm for flowering.

Indoors with a good strain, good tempaerature, and good nutes, you can expect 2-4 ounces in 3 months.

Cheap, effecient, cool, low maintenance and bigger yields than a closet soil grow.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*if your only after growing 1 plant at atime and you have adequte ventalation ect i would go for a 150 hps ,,,if not cfls will get you a decent yeilding plant ,,eace:*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a thread on (and the link to) the $20 150w HPS (I think they're $25 now).  The Hemp Goddess has a thread in the DIY forum for making an air cooled tube for it.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29779&highlight=150+watt+hps


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a 400 watt i used to use for veggin.now i use cfl's instead.no difference in the growth.the plantsare short and the nodes are tight.but HPS is a must for flowering.the heat lights are useless and so are the halogen lights.either use fluros,cfls or MH for veg and HPS for flowering


----------



## Thorn (Nov 18, 2008)

you can get smaller hps lights like 30, 50 and 70 watt for micro grows, but other wise i'd just use cfls mate. halogen no good, wrong wavelength of light. trust me, i was in same boat as u when i first started. i wanted to spend as little as possible as i didn't really have any money, but ended up spending more and more becuase my setup was so poor.

if you serious about it, i would put aside however much money you can afford to each week for a month or 2 and get a nice 150watt hps or something and start growing some FAT buds!!!


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks people ill look into al of that for sure appreciate the help greatly


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Nov 18, 2008)

i recommend the CFLS for a big yield, small 1 plant grow, because of the low heat. Say you're gonna be gone all day and for some reason have to shut the door to your room or can't run the AC or something, with a cfl you'll be fine, with an hps it'll be too hot. Let's say your veggin and you've got this light on 18 hrs a day, with a cfl you can keep this light in a bedroom, and still sleep cuz the little heat it puts out. I do think HPS are better for flowering and I have tried both, but unless you're ready to go all out, and air cool your lights and set up sophidticated ventialtion systems, stay with a cfl for veg and flower. After your first harvest, you'll have saved and made enough cash to do four plants with a 600 or 1000 watt and air cool your light and set up your room.


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

well my design was to build it under the floor of my closet and have a smalle hole and fan to bring in the cool air and another fan to vent the Co2 witch i hear is bad for plants.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 18, 2008)

You heard that CO2 was bad for plants????  Sounds like you need to do a little reading on photosynthesis there........


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

lol
Co2 was a guess i know theres a reason for a vent. i just figured Co2 lol. either way the plant will get a good ammount of cool air and light/heat ect....


lol its been a few years since i learned about plants in school so lol


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 18, 2008)

If anything, you would want to vent the oxygen.  Plants "inhale" CO2, and "exhale" oxygen.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2008)

Watt for watt CFLs will run hotter, are less efficient, and cost more than HPS.  While CFLs are okay for vegging, HPS are superior in every way over any other light source for flowering.


----------



## warzone (Nov 18, 2008)

ic thanks


----------

